# To lunge or not to lunge, that is the question!



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

I was watching RFDTV recently and heard one of the trainers (Ryan Gingrich I think) say that he doesn't typically like to lunge horses whether it is for the purpose of "getting the hot out" or otherwise.

I was wondering what everyone else thinks about lunging.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I personally don't like lunging. I find that it does not help the horse. Instead I found in ALL the horses that I've lunged before in the past it just got them more worked up.

If you are cracking a whip to get a horse to run, you are turning them into the prey animals that they are....they don't run because they think it's fun, nor do they do it because they want to...they do it because they know what is to come. And even those whom when you are about to do it that take off without you even cracking the whip or wahtnot is because they are afraid that you'll do it.

A "hot" horse normally gets hot because of their food. If your horse gets hot, they should NOT have grain, or at least no corn, molasses, or anything else that would make them crazy. Take out the food that makes them hot and you'll be fine. 
My horse used to always get hot, and I would lunge him to get the "hottness" out of him, but he would be crazy when I got onto him. So one day I didn't lunge him, and though he was crazy, he wasn't as crazy as he was when I would lunge him.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't even need my longe whip to make my horses go. I merely say the word walk/trot/or canter and they go. I say whoa and they stop...

I rarely longe, mostly because I have heard that it puts a strain on their legs, especially if they are young horses. I have taken a hot horse to the round pen and free longed him in it though, he's gotten his bucks out and done much, much better when it was time to work.... 

I've also just gotten on a hot head and spent the extra time walking and trotting and whoa-ing to get his mind. I don't agree w/ the "parelli" views on longing, I personally am not a huge fan of it, however I will and I do longe a horse. Especially if I'm at a 2 or 3 day show with no turn out. I go ahead and put him on the longe line and let him pick the paces... Not to get the hot headedness out (he's not a hot head) but to let him stretch his legs. and of course he's a baby, which I said I dont like to longe young horses, which I don't but if I don't have any other options, I let him longe....

I also think some horses ARE hot heads, not because of their feed but because they are. Personality wise. And some horses don't have the best minds..... I wouldnt always blame issues on feed...

so... hmm... my vote go's for, occasional longing. I also have longed injured horses on vets orders... we started our mare of with 5 minute walks once per day for 2 weeks and moved up to 10 minutes nad so on, it took 2 months to get to longe her at the trot.... but it was on vets orders so.... it can't be too horrific... so basically... I have just rambled and given you no useful information!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I lunge for training purposes only - not for "hotness" issues. Its a good way to teach the verbal cues for trot and canter before getting into the saddle. I do think too much lunging can be hard on the knees so what lunging I do is limited.

I will also lunge them for a couple laps if I am working with a particularly pushy or disrespectful horse - reminds them who is leader. No, they don't want to do it, but that is the point. There are times that I am going to ask them to do something they don't want to during their lifetime, and especially in tight situations they need to know who is in charge so that they will listen. 

Also you have to lunge in a way that matches the horse you are working with. A higher-energy horse tends to benefit from more stopping and changing directions than a lower energy horse. Keeps them from getting too worked up if you do it right.


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

I find it too boring for words. I just jump on and hit the trails.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

LOL - yes Arrow, but do you ride a 3 year old? Can't just "jump on and go" with a young just being backed horse. I don't ever lunge my 7 year old, but my 3 year old is a different story.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Arrow said:


> I find it too boring for words. I just jump on and hit the trails.


I agree also! Lunging is boring, both to the lunger and the lunge-ee lol.


I have been anti-lunging for a while, even before I started Parelli. I never viewed it as a good way to work with a horse. Never ONCE did I see a happy horse while being lunged. I've seen freaked out horses, unhappy horses, frightened horses, bored horses, but never happy horses. 

Even at a two day show there are many things that you can do to get a horse all stretched out besides lunging.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Cat said:


> LOL - yes Arrow, but do you ride a 3 year old? Can't just "jump on and go" with a young just being backed horse. I don't ever lunge my 7 year old, but my 3 year old is a different story.


I...actually ... rarely longe my 2 year old before riding...


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Amen to the "boring" comment! I like to get on and work on attention through transitions rather than on the ground.

I have been doing more lunging lately though. My horse tends to circle in one direction only when he gets bored and this has made the inside shoulder muscles significantly larger than his outside muscles, so I lunge in the opposite direction to even him out. The unevenness is making saddle buying a pain!

Anyways, I am bored, he is bored.....yuck!


By the way, is it lunging or longing??? Certainly not lounging!!!


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

I used to ride a horse, that had to be lunged before every ride, to get the beans out of him. He would leap and buck and rear on the lunge, but if he wasn't lunged first, he'd just do it under saddle instead.

Another horse I'm riding now is similar, has to be lunged first after some time off to get the beans out, or she does it when you get on-she actually fell over with me the other day because she was being an idiot, because I didn't lunge first.

I love lunging, I don't need to lunge my horse but I think it's great. I think it's a great way to establish some basic ground rules, teach them to change pace by voice command alone. 

I think it depends entirely on the individual horse.

and yes, not all horses are hot off feed, others simply are just spirited in their personality


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I need Dramamine when I use a lunge line.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Cat said:
> 
> 
> > LOL - yes Arrow, but do you ride a 3 year old? Can't just "jump on and go" with a young just being backed horse. I don't ever lunge my 7 year old, but my 3 year old is a different story.
> ...


I knew someone was going to take what I wrote that way, but I didn't know how else to write it. :roll: In my 2nd post I was just trying to point out that there is a difference between a young just being trained horse and an older trained horse. First post explains where I lunge. Once I get my horses going, I rarely ever lunge them either.


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm very experienced, but don't have any interest in training a youngster--I don't think that I have the temprement for it. I always buy "made" horses--4 years old or older and trained. I don't mind a horse with some problems to solve, but I don't think I'd be very good with a greenie.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I too can't think of anything more boring than endless circles, for me or the horse. If done the conventional way I believe that it leads to more 'respect' type problems too. 

Lunging a horse can be a good way of building fitness. If it's done conventionally, just in boring circles, be it to 'get beans out' it tends to lead to more 'beans' in the future, as the horse gets fitter, without working on the problem parts of the relationship or training of the horse.

I use lunging and ground driving type exercises to get horses fit and to teach or reinforce communication with young or older horses, in teaching them to respond to me at a distance. Doing it for this purpose means we rarely do more than about 3 circles in any direction at any gait, so it doesn't get boring. I also do it on hills, over or through obstacles and on walks - I don't just stand still but go places while the horse circles me.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

I never lunge so to speak - not even the young horses. I do some ground work before getting on - this may involve circles but not endless trot trot trot trot round and round and round. I wouldn't call what I do lunging. Its more 'trot/walk/canter a few circles around me, and when you're doing as I ask, I'll ask you to come back in to me'. I vary it a lot... like obstacles course and I use this time to reinforce walk on/whoa/trot/canter voice cues.


----------



## Wild Child (Dec 1, 2007)

I lunge. But the only reason I lunge is to get the horse warmed up a little. I only lunge for about 5 minutes each side, and even if the horse is still being naughty, I still jump on, because I dont see all the much use of continuing. I like to jump staight on and start really working because the horse is already warmed up, and then I dont have to wait for them to become warm.

Thats just my opinion though, and I respect those that dont lunge(I didnt like to before either, but it grew on me).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I free lunged my youngsters in round pen when I started them. I couldn't ride them, so it was substitution. However I don't like lunging much and do it rarely. It's boring for both of us plus makes me dizzy. :roll:


----------



## Ottakee (Sep 26, 2008)

I am not big on lunging---actually it makes ME dizzy. My first horse had so much round penning done with him that he almost acted crazed in the round pen. He was very up and nervous, just waiting for the wack to come for doing something wrong. Outside the round pen, he was very calm and quiet.

I have not lunged my new horse yet but do plan on starting---but using the ideas I saw at a Kathleen Lindley clinic. The idea was that YOU walked or jogged along the horse---to the inside in a smaller cirlce as they went around. NO frenzy, no handy sticks, just you, the horse and the lunge line. I saw her start a 2 year old on lunging this way and it was so nice and calm and the horse stayed relaxed the whole time.

She is also big on doing a bit, giving the horse a break, doing a bit more, another break, etc.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Cat said:


> farmpony84 said:
> 
> 
> > Cat said:
> ...


NO! I didnt' take it that way! I totally understand longing babies! I do when I go to new places for 2 reasons... One is so he can see the new ring or the scary stuff and one so that I can see the new ring and the scary stuff... Doesnt make sence for me to get on him all terrified because we are in a new place, cus that will just terrify him!

I was just saying... uh... NANNY NANNY BOOBOO!


----------



## BlairWitch (Sep 11, 2008)

I believe that lunging can be a very good tool if used in moderation to teach the horse obedience, verbal commands, how to yield to pressure etc... I NEVER get on a green/young horse before lunging it.


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

I use lunging as a training tool. I find that when I lunge (with side reins) my horse one day and ride her the next, she's much more supple, soft, and willing to come into the correct frame. I think it differs from horse to horse though. I wouldn't lunge a hot horse to get them tired, but I might lunge them to get them listening to me and not to all the distractions around them. It helps a lot in teaching verbal cues.

In conclusion, I feel that lunging is a helpful training tool for all horses, but how much you lunge differs for each horse. Some might only need a reminder lesson ever so often while others could use a lunging session once a week. I would never lunge for over half anf hour and I always try to use the largest circle possible to make it easier on the horse.


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

I lunge my horse before I ride. I've said this before and I'll say it again: horses are athletes. I don't lunge him necessarily to burn energy - he doesn't even get rowdy anyway. I think he's only bucked when I've lunged him maybe twice in the nearly two years I've had him, and they were tiny things. I lunge for the purpose of warming his muscles and getting him ready for work. I mean, I'm sure most of you have been on some sort of sports team. You didn't just get out there and go straight to work, and if you did you probably shouldn't have. You most likely stretched and warmed up first. That's what lunging (or for me anyway) is for.

Part of my horse's warm up is also riding and circling, etc, then he has to 'do work', as Big Black would say. xD 

That's just my outlook on the matter.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Every horse I've ever owned knows how to lunge. For me, it's a part of their training that starts when they are young. Sometimes it is to get the fresh out of them. Sometimes it's for safety reasons when they are taken someplace new. 

Then at shows, especially the week long circuits, it's a way for them to play without me being on their backs. It's kinda like their turn-out time. They get to pick the gait and the speed, and are allowed to buck and kick as much as they want as long as they don't direct it at someone (me or other horses) and they don't pull on the lunge line. And it really has seemed to work for them. 

Another reason to lunge at shows is if showmanship or halter classes are first - at least then you don't have to clean off saddle makr.s


----------



## laceyf53 (Oct 21, 2007)

I think it also depends on discipline as well. When I broke my 4 year old, I was training him for hunter pleasure. He got lunged with side reins on a lot. Part of it was to put him in his frame, and the other part was to build the muscles necessary to stay in the frame. A few months later, after learning all our vocal commands and building some back muscle, I was able to get on him and start riding, and we rode out perfectly, walk, trot, stop, back, diagonals; everything on our first shot. I did a lot of other things besides lunging, but lunging was the building block that everything stems from. Now older finished horses, like everyone else has said, shouldn't need to be lunged before you ride them, but some of them have to be lunged. I've always owned Arabs, and there are some I could just get on, and some that would just be dangerous. My big straight egyptian arab is a monster unless lunged. I was given him from someone who couldn't afford him, and he just isn't safe unless you saddle him and let him get the kinks out. I hope to eventually get him to the place where we can just get on and go.. but it's going to be awhile!


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Everyone has such interesting pros and cons and it sounds like with most things, it is individual preference both for human and horse!


----------



## aappyfan1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Now I know i am no expert by any means, but I feel that lunging taken to the extream can be detramental to your horse. I use the lunge line as a starting point for a horse just starting to be trained. It gives you a better control, Once they are going around the round pen and are stopping and going on comand cues I will then free lunge. Only used the whip for maybe 3 days


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree that lunging is so so boring and can make a hot horse even more worked up, but sometimes I get backed into a corner and need to lunge! Like the other week before a competition I hurt my neck and was in agony to ride so to keep my boy active I lunged him. I don't need side reins when I lunge Kai, he just gets his neck down and uses his bum on his own, a perfect little lunger hehe. Also if I have lots of work or something going on, I get my mum to lunge him a little for me to keep his aerobic activity up! I find also that he will be really soft and supple the next ride, I usually never ride if I have lunged him in the same day, it is hard work, even just 20 minutes of it! 

But Comanche on the other hand, I can't lunge. He HATES it. I know he knows what to do, I saw his old trainer lunge him once, but he gets very frustrated. I just ride him.

And I am trying to teach Angel to lunge, gah, that is another story, but we want her to lunge because we would like her to be a lesson pony and lunging little kids comes in handy when they are just starting out. 

So I see positives and negatives, depending on the horse and situation.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

for those of you who aren't into lunging, what are some tips for excersing a young horse?


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

For those of you familiar with her, Cathy who does Fugly Horse of the Day, has a second blog about training her stallion. Ironically, she has posted a blog yesterday on her views of lunging/longing.

Check it out at

http://verylargecolt.blogspot.com/

September 29th


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> for those of you who aren't into lunging, what are some tips for excersing a young horse?


I do alot of following excersizes to get Sonny in tune with me. I'll walk with him on a lead, then I'll start walking a little faster. Soon I'll keep at the same pace, but almost "jog" after 5ish seconds of doing that, I'll jog off and get my horse to trot to follow me. And I'd slowly speed up. Then I might make a couple turns, slow down, or stop, etc. It get's my horse to pay attention to me when I'm leading, warms him up, and most horses like to "chase" so it's kinda like that also hehe. 

I find that if the horse is mentally warmed up, they will be cool and calm to work with undersaddle. Normally what I do is before I get on him I'll handwalk him around the arena once, then I get on him and walk on him twice around the arena (if not more.....also note the arena I use is huge), then I may do some trotting, or more walking.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm fine with lunging if it's for a training exercise and the horse is calm and working. I don't allow my horses to run around crazy on the line. They have to behave and do whatever asked. Now, I don't lunge often, but the lunge, like the round pen, can be a great training tool in certain situations. I will NOT over-do lunging though. Max 15-20 minutes total on the lunge. I do lots of transitions, will use obstacles, and try to keep me and the horse from getting bored. I also try not to lunge too often.

I also like to long-line. That one is a very fine art, lol.









Yes, the saddle scooted too far forward. We didn't have the girth very tight :wink:. This was in 2005, when we first got Mark. We used the lines with long lines and ground driving to get him used to bit pressure at all gaits and things flapping on his sides. The long lines let the horse get used to something around their rear end too. 









Later in that lesson. The lines are attached directly to the bit here and Mark is in a nice collected jog. No hyper horse here :wink:.









A few days later on the lines. Notice Mark is relaxed and working now, not worried at all. 

This boy is a TBxArab, so not exactly a "calm" horse to start with, lol. Plus he was young and untrained when we got him. Lunge and Long Line lessons helped him focus and calm down a LOT! The boarding facility we were at back then did not have a round pen, so all of his ground work was done in hand or on a line. He turned out just fine 8).


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

SonnyWimps said:


> I personally don't like lunging. I find that it does not help the horse. Instead I found in ALL the horses that I've lunged before in the past it just got them more worked up.


There is a right and a wrong way to lunge a horse, just like there's a right and a wrong way to work in the round pen. Perhaps your early instructor just didn't give you the correct information, or enough information, on how to properly lunge a horse.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

My horses are off and just horses all winter. In the spring I use lunging as a way of slowly starting to get them in shape. It's mixed with days of light riding.

I couldn't agree more with luvs2ride1979, lunging is an art form and I've seen some pretty bad lunger's, (is that a word LOL). It so much more than running a horse in circles. If you don't have a keen eye, that shoulder or hip bulging into your space will only transfer to shoulder and hip problems under saddle.

I also use it as a way to judge how the horse is moving. I can tell if there's a skeletal issue by the way it's moving. This can be hard to spot when in the saddle. 

I also started our younger one over poles and small jumps by lunging him over them first. It allows them to work out distances on their own. It has made the transisition to jumping under saddle much easier.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

If I had the round pen I was suppose to have this summer, but didn't get, I probably wouldn't lunge my horses. Stella was very green when I got her so I lunged her along with other groundwork exercises for almost two months before I got in the saddle. The only time I lunge her now is if she she hasn't been ridden in a long time and it serves as a little refresher course to get her focused on my cues again.

I do still lunge my yearling taking her over, across, through obstacles at the same time. I also control their movements through body language rather than a whip.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't really enjoy lungeing much but I think free lungeing is fun every once in a while. If I haven't been out to ride for a few days then I just let Brickens loose in the arena and let him do his own thing for a few minutes while I sit and watch. He LOVES it! And when I'm ready to go I just say whoa and he comes up to me.

I will occasionally lunge but just as a refresher for voice commands. I think I've only lunged Brickens a total of 5 times since I've had him. I too think it's hard on the joints so I try to stay away from it.


----------



## mbiot (Sep 25, 2008)

*Learn the seven games....*

Horsemanship can be obtained naturally through communication, understanding and psychology, rather than through mechanic, fear and intimidation...

Learn the secrets of the seven games....


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> for those of you who aren't into lunging, what are some tips for excersing a young horse?


Depends o how you lunge..
The normal way I see around here? No.. no way. Maybe for horses with ''sadeltvång'' (bucking/rearing out of reflex when they get the saddle on) but not normally.

Tho when I trained Crow I learn another way of lunging.. more like working in hand. First it was very simple (but still hard ); you walk exactly on the inch where I tell you too. Of course he didn't like that.. x) But once he learnt we went straight to shoulder in and shoulder out, still in hand.. making the leadrope longer and getting more distance, at last it was like lunging. But without sidereins, he still worked in a good frame and made shoulder in when asked, etc.

Other good things to do is to just walk them, new environments is a great way to keep the head sharp and to get a cool horse when you ride. They've already seen so much scary things when being alone with you, so why spook for yet another one?

long reining is also a good excercise, especially if you can go ''off road'' so the horse can climb some hills and lift his feet. And there you teach the meaning of the reins way better than in lunging..

Lunging in a circle strains the legs a lot, and even if you just do it a short while everyday, it's harming the horse to some degree.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

mbiot said:


> Horsemanship can be obtained naturally through communication, understanding and psychology, rather than through mechanic, fear and intimidation...
> 
> Learn the secrets of the seven games....


 
blah... to the seven games.... they have their time and their place....:roll::razz:


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

I lunge almost every time before I ride. It usually depends on when the last time I rode was and how he was walking out/in the stall.
My horse is an OTTB, and only six, and I've been bucked off far too many times because he was hot and full of energy to not at least try and lunge him. Especially during the winter months. I guess it really depends... Summer, I don't need to unless I haven't been out, and right now, I don't need to because I'm out there enough.
Excuse the scattered-ness of it all.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

I recently adopted a standardbred so i've been trying to longe him so that he'd work on his suppleness and flexibility. He's very very straight and he tends to get stiff so i try to work him at his trot on varying sized circles on a line with side reigns to help him stretch his back out. He ALWAYS likes to through his head up. its form his racing training, but now he's getting used to working in fram now that hes rehabilitated and its def hard to get him to stretch his back out. SO i find the longe helps. another reason is just that it really warms him up and i think its important since this is all very new to him and He needs to get his body adapted.

anyone have any tips on flexibility and suppleness training on the longe or off?? i really need the help for him =P


----------



## Royal Freckles (Oct 7, 2008)

I think lunging is like everything else in life. Moderation is the key. It should be used as a tool and not the answer to every problem.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

(Note that I read the first few comments, that's it!)
Lunging should NOT being boring in my opinion.
Anyways, I feel that lunging is such an important thing to horses. I lunge my pony a lot. Mainly, to get his back warmed up since he's cold back. And, sometimes he DOES buck huge when I'm lunging. Luckily, I'm glad I wasn't on him when he did that : P It also gives me a huge sense of control.
Lunging is important for green horses. You can't just hop on and ride, correct? Don't you have to get them used to pressure before riding (ie: you can also use side reins..but that's a different story)? Getting them used to the tack (w/o round penning)?
And, I believe that with some "hot" horses lunging IS sometimes necessary. It's not always the feed that makes them hot.


----------



## Cobble Hill Jumpers (Nov 16, 2010)

Lunging is useful.. i do it to let the excess energy out.. if they are cooped up at shows and can't get out on a stroll if you put them on the line for a few minutes and let them have a free for all they will be happy


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I lunge with a training purpose, NOT to let the energy out. Allowing a horse to run around in endless circles on the forehand and leaning in like a motorcycle achieves nothing and simply gives you a hot, sweaty horse who has been allowed to go into flight mode and panic itself.

I like to lunge not by 'hunting' the horse in circles with a lunge whip to make it run, but to develop further respect on the ground by being able to have total control merely with my voice. I teach my horse to stop dead to 'woah' on the lunge - this has come in handy when I've had a horse bolt on me under saddle, I said 'woah' like has been taught on the lunge, and he stopped immediately. 
I also use it to develop fitness, particularly when coming back from a spell or injury as the horse is then able to use its back and move freely without the added weight of a rider to unbalance it. 
I lunge to asses a horse, to find soreness, find problems that may come up under saddle etc. If a horse runs and bucks on the lunge, usually that problem will transfer to under saddle work, so if I can get the problem fixed on the lunge, 9 times out of 10 this work has positively influenced the problem under saddle. 
I lunge to build the horse's confidence and trust in me. Starting on a small circle doing walk - halt - walk transitions through voice aids, and slowly moving onto a larger circle incorporating trot and canter. 
I do not simply lunge on a circle for minutes at a time, I prefer to walk the horse up and down the arena, so every 2 circles there is a period of straightness. I spiral the horse, employ the use of multiple transitions and various schooling patterns to break it up.
I expect the horse to work on the lunge as I expect under saddle. It must be actively swinging it's hind legs under it's centre of gravity, off the forehand, into a steady contact with a connection from hind quarters to bit, and 'in front of my leg' or in the case of lunging, in front of my aids, so that I can simply say 'aaaaaand canter' and the horse will canter on and will stay in canter without any input from myself, until I wish it to return to trot. 

Lunging is also very important on horses that are cold backed, or have not yet developed strong back muscles through correct work. Getting straight on without giving the horse a chance to warm up these muscles freely, without having to bare the weight of a rider at the same time is hugely beneficial and I'm sure if you are lunging correctly, you will feel a distinct improvement in how the horse's back feels when you get on after light lunging session as warm up.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Cat said:


> LOL - yes Arrow, but do you ride a 3 year old? Can't just "jump on and go" with a young just being backed horse. I don't ever lunge my 7 year old, but my 3 year old is a different story.


I ride a lot of 3 year olds and they may get a little lungeing for the first 2-3 rides but after that I just get on and ride. There is nothing sillier to me than watching someone with a "broke" horse lunge them for 15 minutes before they can screw up the courage to get on.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Cat said:


> LOL - yes Arrow, but do you ride a 3 year old? Can't just "jump on and go" with a young just being backed horse. I don't ever lunge my 7 year old, but my 3 year old is a different story.



My guy is 3 and just been backed in the last few months. I used to lunge him but he hates it so I don't anymore. I just get on and ride, he is a very fast learner and responds better to working in the arena or trails, he LOVES the trails. Was the lead horse on his first trail ride.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I know this was a really old thread... but...

Lunging can be an excellent tool for training the horse to move correctly, if it's done right. I also use it to warm up riders... walking around and getting "loose", balanced, and mentally geared up to focus on work (both horse and rider)

Lunging should NOT be simply done in small circles... actually you should be using approx. 60 foot circles (20m), and moving around the arena. Straight lines, changes of direction and all transitions. You want to focus on making sure the horse is using it's hindquarter well, and rounding through the spine and lifting the front end. Shouldn't be boring either... if it is, you aren't working on anything hard enough. Any smaller of a circle and the horse ends up putting torque on it's body and using itself incorrectly... or it doesn't work with the right amount of impulsion. 

I don't start riding my young horses until about the age of 4 - I do use lunging to keep a horse going with training - along with long-lining, double-lunging and ground driving... all things schooled from the saddle can be schooled from the ground. Take a look at the Spanish Riding School. 

I think just about all forms of ground work are greatly misunderstood and misused - they all have very valid purposes, and when done correctly there is nothing wrong with Lunging.


----------



## Cowboy Ken (Oct 28, 2010)

Well, I can sit here and read about lunging, or I can go outside, and lunge the pony. Which is more boring?
LOL
I'll let her finish her breakfast!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I lunge every horse I own, or train...it is a good exercise to be able to use for various reasons; exercise, conditioning, respect, etc...I also round penning(when I have access to one), and some trainers don't like that either, but that can help you in alot of ways too. 

However, that said, I don't do it "just to get the jitters out"...I do it as a mental exercise, as well...to get the horse focused on me. If he doesn't want to stand still, or otherwise is being a turkey, I will do some lunging and sending exercises to get him to chill out and pay attention. Works well in teaching a horse to stand ground tied too...making being still the 'desirable' thing to do, vs. having to work. It can work to your advantage in instances where the horse gets so worked up in hand that he is running over the top of you (hopefully one doesn't wait THAT long to do something); if a horse knows how to lunge, or do sending exercises, you can quickly get their attention back on you. I incorporate alot of direction changes when ever I lunge, simply because I don't want it to be just a "boring" exercise in which the horse just dorks around on the line...


----------



## Emmy2 (Aug 23, 2010)

So agree....some have to be lunged to get the beans out. I have seen horses that are happy lunging too. Sometimes I have tried to warm them up slowly without lunging and sometimes I have to get off and lunge and that is a better alternative to getting hurt. It is something you just have to do with young horses and it is part of the training.


----------



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi all I have a "crazy" paint I used to keep her at a stable then I moved her to my house which doesn't have a round pen it seems like with the lunging the respect level was little better than with lunging. The down side to lunging is the horse would see me and walk away because the horse knew that when I was coming it meant work so we had to walk her and show her that everytime I came in her pen I didn't mean work then again she won't let me catch her now.....


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

i actually love to lunge my horses ! I dont do it because the horse is hot headed but because sometimes i dont have time to ride or something or maybe my mom does not want me to ride i run out to the barn and lunge him i also do amazingly fun stuff which benefits the lunger and the lungee i love to lunge and it is a great bond with your horse and it teaches them respect


----------

